# Tailwind vs Infinit



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been fueling my endurance races off nothing but Tailwind for about a year now, before I was doing the Skratch and solid food thing (cant do the gels or chews). Skratch and food was ok, but after the 5-6 hour mark I was falling off. I tried several things to include increased training but in the end it was nutrition and 3 scoops of Tailwind in a big bottle every hour was the answer. 

Lately I have been reading about Infinit Nutrition and it seems very similar to TW but has BCAA's (which I sometimes mix in with my TW) and some protein. It seems good, but has anyone done a direct comparison with TW and Infinit? If so did you use a custom Infinit blend or an off the shelf blend and what were your results?

I am primarily asking this in the terms of extended endurance racing, like over 12 hours. I am very solid with only TW for up to the 12 hour mark or the 100-120 mile mark. But I do occasionally race some solo 24 hour events and traditionally I have always used a light mix of TW and solid foods like white rice prepared different ways, some high sugar snack type food (love Oatmeal Cream pies) and the normal endurance type foods. This method works but it takes time from me being on the course, as opposed to just grabbing a bottle.

Anyone been down this road?


----------



## Tostado (Apr 6, 2018)

jbell said:


> I have been fueling my endurance races off nothing but Tailwind for about a year now, before I was doing the Skratch and solid food thing (cant do the gels or chews). Skratch and food was ok, but after the 5-6 hour mark I was falling off. I tried several things to include increased training but in the end it was nutrition and 3 scoops of Tailwind in a big bottle every hour was the answer.
> 
> Lately I have been reading about Infinit Nutrition and it seems very similar to TW but has BCAA's (which I sometimes mix in with my TW) and some protein. It seems good, but has anyone done a direct comparison with TW and Infinit? If so did you use a custom Infinit blend or an off the shelf blend and what were your results?
> 
> ...


I have been using Infinit for about 10 years and have been racing for 15, I've raced probably 30 12hour races 25 24hour races and over 50 100 mile races so I have a bit of experience in this field. Tailwind is basically a ripoff of Infinit, Infinit was the first all you need in one bottle and has been copied a lot! If your looking for a product that has everything you want in a bottle it's Infinit , you can go with there preset formulas or make a custom formula that would fit your personal needs. It sounds like you know what you want in a product so it would be super easy to go to their website and consult with them to set up a custom formula for what you want.
For me I have two custom formulas one is a race formula with caffeine and a training/endurance formula with protein, both formulas have amino acids and Coenzyme Q10. The protein is more for appetite suppression and in long races especially if your only trying to drink you calories this helps a lot. 
Here's the problem that I encounter in 24 hour racing is when you go into the night most of the time it's going to be cold so drinking all of your calories becomes difficult. Infinit has a product called Tripwire which is basically concentrated calories that is in powder form and you can mix this in a gu flask and get your additional calories through the night.
For 12 hour racing and beyond Infinit is far superior to anything out there,( in my opinion) they're not out there just copying the leaders in the nutrition game they're setting the bar and have been far quite a long time.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Tostado said:


> I have been using Infinit for about 10 years and have been racing for 15, I've raced probably 30 12hour races 25 24hour races and over 50 100 mile races so I have a bit of experience in this field. Tailwind is basically a ripoff of Infinit, Infinit was the first all you need in one bottle and has been copied a lot! If your looking for a product that has everything you want in a bottle it's Infinit , you can go with there preset formulas or make a custom formula that would fit your personal needs. It sounds like you know what you want in a product so it would be super easy to go to their website and consult with them to set up a custom formula for what you want.
> For me I have two custom formulas one is a race formula with caffeine and a training/endurance formula with protein, both formulas have amino acids and Coenzyme Q10. The protein is more for appetite suppression and in long races especially if your only trying to drink you calories this helps a lot.
> Here's the problem that I encounter in 24 hour racing is when you go into the night most of the time it's going to be cold so drinking all of your calories becomes difficult. Infinit has a product called Tripwire which is basically concentrated calories that is in powder form and you can mix this in a gu flask and get your additional calories through the night.
> For 12 hour racing and beyond Infinit is far superior to anything out there,( in my opinion) they're not out there just copying the leaders in the nutrition game they're setting the bar and have been far quite a long time.


Josh, I certainly was not expecting a reply from someone of your experience level. Thank you very much for that! I will definitely get in contact with the team at Infinit this week and start figuring out a formula for me.


----------



## Tostado (Apr 6, 2018)

jbell said:


> Josh, I certainly was not expecting a reply from someone of your experience level. Thank you very much for that! I will definitely get in contact with the team at Infinit this week and start figuring out a formula for me.


You're very welcome! I'm always happy to turn people onto such a great product like Infinit, It's going to be perfect for what you're looking for as an endurance athlete.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Right on, I look forward to giving it a go. Have a great season man!


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

I used tailwind at the beginning of 2017 for some 6-9hr races and it was ok but I'd either do 2 scoops an our and add gels or do 3 scoops an hour and hate the taste. Dry mouth, just got sick of it. 

Last summer I tried infinit's off the shelf stuff and did ORAMM in Pisgah on infinit alone. 8 bottles for 7:15 and felt pretty consistent all day all things considered. I'm using their custom blend now, got it pretty dialed for me. I literally can't remember the last time I cramped in a race, and we're talking endurance racing in South Florida (mid 90's with 100% humidity for 6 hours of pedalling no hills=no rest and little forest cover). If you want $5 off your order use this coupon and I get like 10 cents or something: INFINIT-COLEMAN .

It's taken me 3 rounds of revisions with my endurance blend but I think it's working pretty well now. Definitely different from what I started with but listen to your body and talk to their advisers especially on the first batch.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

jbell said:


> Right on, I look forward to giving it a go. Have a great season man!


jbell - curious if you ended up trying the Infinit and if so, how did it go. I am looking for just liquid calories for an upcoming race, Whiskey 50 here in AZ. Thanks.


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

I ran Infinit for Epic Rides Oz Trails 50 last fall and it was great, custom mix roughly based on Go Far but with more electrolytes because I move salt like it's my job. I use Jet Fuel for hard group rides and training rides under 2 hrs.


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

How are you guys managing the infinit consumption over a 5 hour race? Unless you have somebody supplying you water bottles with infinit, how do you guys manage? Just looking at their website, they say 2 scoops in 20oz bottle = 1 hr of fuel. I get that a decent meal will be had prior to a race / long training ride, just trying to better prepare vs eating gels/figs/pb&j's for carbs while managing water intake. Thanks


----------

